

Rob Pike on why C++ users are flocking to Go - akg
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/4554

======
jobu
Huh? The title of this link is reversed (should be aren't instead of are), and
the link to actual article is here:
[http://commandcenter.blogspot.com/2012/06/less-is-
exponentia...](http://commandcenter.blogspot.com/2012/06/less-is-
exponentially-more.html)

